# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания >  1С 8.2: Как увеличить точность числа (после запятой)

## phere15

Вопрос по 1С 8.2.

Поставщики "балуются" в приходных ценами с тремя и более знаками после запятой, мы же используем всего две.
В результате получаются расхождения в суммах, которые уже не всегда можно откорректировать вручную.

Посоветуйте, как в своей конфигурации изменить 2 цифры после запятой на 3!

пэсэ. только не советуйте рассказывать поставщикам менять цены у себя)

----------


## DarkSign

да ничего тут сложного нет. В конфигураторе в нужном документе (например, РеализацияТоваровИУслуг) смотри нужную табличную часть этого документа (например, Сумма), правой кнопкой мыша на ней - Свойства и увидишь справа кол-во знаков после запятой. Меняй на сколько надо!

----------


## phere15

Вижу значение точности числа, в моем случае это "2", но цифра, как и все остальные значения - неактивные. Не могу изменить, ни в большую, ни в меньшую сторону.

----------


## DarkSign

это значит, что конфигурация находится на поддержке без включенной возможности изменений.
См. Конфигурация - Настройка поддержки - включить возможность изменений

----------


## phere15

Спасибо, помогло!

----------


## markelov

Также занялся решением данной проблемы.
Очень напряжно все время забивать документы, с учетом того что логистика создает точный документ, остается только играться с ценой. Хочу это исправить.

Изменил точности на 0,123456 знаков после запятой в ЗаказыПоставщикам, ПоступлениеТоваровиУслуг , УстановкаЦенНоменклатуры, Номенклатура. Но при создании новых Приходных документов все равно срезает цену на 0,12 ?
В чем может быть нюанс? УстановкаЦенНоменклатуры все равно вылазит цена с 0,12 знака после запятой. Подскажите пожалуйста где точно поменять цену что бы заработало?

Приходую товар без НДС. В УстановкаЦенНоменклатуры товар идет Базовая с НДС и Відпускна с НДС (сам прибавляет 20% НДС) 

УТП 8.2 Обновление в Ноябре делали.

----------


## markelov

Еще поменял
Перечесления "ПорядкиОкругления" Добавил Окр0_000000 0.000001 и  еще что-то,
 теперь в обще не заполняется цена при создании новых документов?

Насколько стремно менять логику работы программы? В обще хотелось бы поменять только ПоступлениеТоваров и Заказы поставщикам, чтобы туда цены товара автоматом заходили и не приходилось сумму постоянно менять, а то по 5 накладных в день бывает, 15-25 позиций((. 

Много где пишут, что делать смену округления стремно. Обновления для меня это не проблема.(У меня задачи и ПоступлениеТоваров и CRM - программер допиливал, без него уже 1 год нормально обновляемся) А вот как программа налоги и т.п. считать будет?

----------


## avm3110

> Насколько стремно менять логику работы программы?


Ты не путай только "внутреннюю точность" и "точность представления" числа - это разные вещи.
И так же "играясь с допиливанием" нужно понимать последствия. Так например ты ни как не сможешь перечислить в банк десятые или сотые доли копейки. Следовательно если ты будешь так выставлять счета с такой точностью, то у тебя никогда не сойдётся счет с оплатой.

----------

markelov (24.12.2013)

----------

